# Tommy Cooper Dog Joke.........



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

A man takes his Rotteweiller to the vet. 

"My dog is cross-eyed, is there anything you can do for him?" 

"Well," said the vet, "let's have a look at him" So he picks the dog up and examines his eyes, then he checks his teeth. Finally, he says, "I'm going to have to put him down." 

"What? Because he's cross-eyed?" 

"No, because he's getting really heavy to hold "


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: That is sooooo funny! I love Tommy Cooper stuff.

Gerald


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Then he asked for a second opinion and the vet said i'm on my own today however we do have a very well trained siamese cat and a labrador dog who are both veternary trained ,i can get them to look at your dog if you like, after the examination the vet gave him a bill for £700 ,when the man queeried the bill the vet said-------------------------£400 for the Lab Test and £300 for the Cat scan-Doh!!!!!!!!!    
Geo


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Ha Ha Ha Just like that

So I was getting into my van, and this bloke says to me 'Can you give me a lift?' I said 'Sure, you look great, the world's your oyster, go for it.'


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I went to the doctor. He said 'you've got a very serious illness'. I said 'I want a second opinion'. He said 'all right, you're ugly as well'.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So I got home, and the phone was ringing. I picked it up, and said 'Who's speaking please? ' And a voice said 'You are.'

 Frank

or what about 

I was in my car, and I was driving along, and my boss rang up, and he said 'You've been promoted.' And I swerved. And then he rang up a second time and said 'You've been promoted again.' And I swerved again. He rang up a third time and said 'You're managing director.' And I went into a tree. And a policeman came up and said 'What happened to you?'




















And I said 'I careered off the road.'


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like you found the same website as me, Frank :roll:

http://users.ox.ac.uk/~peter/humour/cooper.html

Another: So I went down my local ice-cream shop, and said I want to buy an ice-cream' He said Hundreds & thousands?' I said 'We'll start with one.'

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No Gerald

Two aerials meet on a roof - fall in love - get married. The ceremony was rubbish but the reception was brilliant.

Frank

PS a lot of 'Tommy Cooper' jokes on the internet are reputed to be from Tim Vine and made up after TC was dead!

>>LINK<<

I also like this one

So I said to the Gym instructor "Can you teach me to do the splits?". He said "How flexible are you?". I said "I can't make Tuesdays".


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Tommy Cooper, Only Fools and Horses, On the Buses etc etc .......did we not all grow up as the best humour was being developed. Nowadays humour in Britain is little and as for that Tate women 


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Tommy Cooper, Only Fools and Horses, On the Buses etc etc .......did we not all grow up as the best humour was being developed. Nowadays humour in Britain is little and as for that Tate women
> 
> stew


Is she bothered?

Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

> Is she bothered?


If she is I bet all she has to do is look at her bank account balance and all is well again

see here

or

here

stew


----------

